# Plywood for Pine Projects



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

I have been woodworking for 30 years now so I am a bit embarassed to ask this question but here goes. Assuming we don't want contrasting woods, if we make something out of red oak and plywood is called for, we use red oak plywood. If we are working with cherry and need plywood, we get cherry plywood, etc. What plywood do you use when making a project out of pine? I have made very few projects from pine and with the exception of one, I did not employ any plywood. The one on which I did use ply, I used regular birch (not Baltic). Is that the go to choice for pine projects? Quite frankly, I wasn't overjoyed with the "match" in terms of tone and grain. My memory tells me there is such a thing as pine plywood but it isn't readily available. Am I wrong on that? I'm interested in your thoughts and/or experience on this.


----------



## KMJohnsonow (Feb 16, 2010)

Why use ply for a pine project.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

*KM* are you speaking to cost? I am thinking of time and effort. Seems to me if I am making something out of any species and either the plans or my thought process say "this calls for plywood", I use plywood. Why would it be any different for pine? If I am making a student desk and want a stable top, I might use plywood and wrap it in solid wood. If I am making a stile and rail end panel, I might want to fill it with a plywood panel. Otherwise I have to plane down the boards (waste) or re-saw boards (effort) and glue up the panels (effort and time). What is your line of thought regarding your question?


----------



## lwoodt (Dec 22, 2008)

hi lenny .i would think that there is a furniture grade plywood supplier in you area somewhere.check either the yellow pages or the internet,and you should be able to find a sourse for your need.hope this helps.


----------



## KMJohnsonow (Feb 16, 2010)

Pine is cheap in relation to hardwoods. You mention time and effort, is this not a hobby for you, what is your rush. If you are a professional woodworker you would not be asking about this. If you want fast results then just pick out a piece of regular plywood and use it. The grain wont match your pine, but less effort and time in aking panels.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Google it, It is out there.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks Lou. Thanks Topa.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

we got pine ply where i live 1/4" up to 3/4" thick


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

nobody really buys it though


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

Just get fir ply. That'll do it.

Everyone in my area seems to buy pine ply. But then again, in my area you just can't buy cherry plywood. I would be extremely lucky to find oak. It's birch and fir all they way.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks all. I think I found something I will try. HD sells a product called "sandeply" in 1/4", 1/2" and 3/4" thicknesses. I don't recall seeing it before but then again, I wasn't looking. A clerk told me it has been there at least since he started working there two years ago. They refer to it as hardwood plywood. To my eye, it better simulates the look of a pine board. I am going to try this sandeply and see how I make out. Again, thanks everyone.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Pine ply is readily available here in several different types of pine, thickness, and grades. I have learned however, that a good lumber company that deals with hardwoods for the cabinet trade has a much better grade of pine ply than a Home Depot or Lowes.


----------



## woody57 (Jan 6, 2009)

It's available around here, but you have to go to a good lumber yard that markets itself to the cabinet trade.
I haven't bought any in many years, but as I recall it was more costly than birch. We have several of these places in my area and I find that the products they carry are higher quality and cheaper than the big box stores.

Hope this helps


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

Good post Lenny.
I picked up some info for future use.
Sometimes just checking out other guys questions really helps clear the clouds.
Thanks


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Lenny, I am not a big pine plywood, GP has some pine plywood but it warp and cups to bad for me.


----------



## griff (Feb 6, 2008)

There is a Knotty pine plywood that is cabinet grade.


----------



## Viktor (Jan 15, 2009)

Arauco brand plywood is manufactured from pruned Radiata pine trees. It is almost free of defects and is furniture grade. Available in selected Lowe's and Home Depot stores.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks again to those who have responded. I appreciate it.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Give these guys a call www.downesandreader.com and if they don't have it , I'm sure that they'll help you find it, Lenny, also Atlantic Plywood is a good source around here. You might want to specify what kind of Pine you're looking for , which I believe will be Eastern White Pine in these parts if you're looking to match the grain / color. I used to work in a lumber yard in Western MA and we carried 1/4" 1/2" and 3/4" Knotty Pine Ply


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Dusty thanks a bunch. Downes and Reader is not too far up Rte 95 for me. As for Atlantic Plywood, it is right here in my home town! I have actually picked up Baltic birch there. They are associated with another wood vendor. I contacted the other vendor and they told me they could bring my order to East Providence (Atlantic) for me to pick up there. I never thought to contact them. Boy, am I getting old! Thanks again for the suggestions.


----------



## Gofor (Jan 12, 2008)

I have used pine ply, both the Arauco and regular A faced construction boards (ABX and ACX). My Experience:

The Arauco is very splintery and the growth ring layers do not hold together very well, When you plane or sand the surface, the edge of the grain will start to feather up and peel off. It blotches when staining as bad as SYP (southern yellow pine) so I would advise using a sealer coat before any staining, unless you do not mind the edge banding or face frames being a lighter overall effect. It has some voids, but not a lot, and the face plys are substantial. That said, you can get a flatter overall surface than with construction pine ply, as the new-growth wood is harder than SYP. Altho it is not readily evident, there are two different surfaces on the Arauco. The only way to tell the difference IMHO is to look which side has the wood filler. Altho it was sold as cabinet grade, it is now listed as utility grade, meaning you will need to really be selective in picking out your pieces to avoid surface splits, etc.

Construction pine plywood will finish up looking very similar to the SYP used for face and frame. However, sanding it, no matter how carefully, will remove more new-growth wood the hard grain, so it is almost impossible to get a truly flat surface. For relatively narrow items like a door panel, a thickness planer will give a nice flat surface. (again, the surface ply is much thicker than most hardwood plywood, so you can get by with a 1/64th cut). For an area the size of a desktop, it would take a commercial sized planer to process. However, multiple coats of finish, flattened in between could give you a flat mirror finish given enough applications. If you do not mind a grain-patterned finish, It would be the better bet if a natural wood finish is desired.

If you are painting it, go with the Arauco and preseal the SYP.

I have never used pine ply purchased from a quality ply dealer, so cannot comment on it. My comments are directed to the big box store variety. As most buy their lumber somewhat locally, the grade and quality will greatly vary. We have a Georgia Pacific plant locally, so the construction ply we get is not too bad in quality. The Arauco is off-shore, but is stable and more plys than most construction grade. The grain feathering characteristic is the main thing keeping it from being a good furniture candidate, IMHO.

JMTCW

Go


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm glad that I was able to lead you somewhere other than astray , my friend : ) I hope to see your projects posted soon !


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow! Thanks *gofor* for a most detailed and thorough reply.


----------



## Wood_Guy79 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey, guys-don't mean to intrude at all, just wanted to add a comment about Arauco. This wood is beautiful.

Unfortuantley Arauco just caught themselves right in the middle of the earthquake in Chile and may take a while to get back on their feet. Meanwhile I'm sure the hardware stores will find a substitute. Check it out below.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_161485-99999-LBR161485_0_?newSearch=true&catalogId=10051&productId=3176827&Ntt=161485&N=0&langId=-1&storeId=10151&Ntk=i_products&ddkey=http:CategoryDisplay


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Can you get Poplar ply? It's similar to pine and might work pretty well.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

I want to again thank the folks who have continued to comment on this thread. Way up above I commented that I found a product that suits my needs. It is nice that folks continue to post for the benefit of all. Thank you.


----------



## asthesawturns (Aug 23, 2009)

I would use the birch, if that is what you have available. I am a dislocated Red Sox fan sitting in Minnesota for a few more years. I miss Fenway, been 7 years since I have been there. Anyway around here I can get fir plywood af a couple varieties and knotty pine. These come from a local wood distributor called Youngblood's. I bet you can find some pine panelling if that would work.
Go Sox


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey Andrew. Thanks for the info. Nice to hear from a Sox fan. I am expecting this to be a far better year than last. I remain concerned about David Ortiz. I fear that he has lost his ability to be a significant contributor day in and day out as well as the ability to be a clutch hitter. We shall see. Overall, I think they should go well into the playoff season.


----------

